# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Halloween Extreme, Walter Phelan, The American Scream, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The latest Big Scary Show is now online!

Episode 25

The Round Table of Terror is back, and so is Victor Bariteau, along with his co-star Manny Souza, as we sit around, crack open a beer, and talk about life during and after “The American Scream”.

The Unknown Scare-Actor spent the previous weekend at HorrorHound Cincinnati, and talks to Walter Phelan aka Dr. Satan, about his life in films and how he got start doing make up and when he is called on to play a monster. Then, for the first time in his life he feels short as he chats with the 6’10″ Robert Mukes, aka Rufus from _House of 1000 corpses._

Badger and the Unknown Scare-Actor get the latest information for Halloween Extreme, as they pull out a couple of chairs for convention organizers Jen Braverman of Transworld shows and the one and only Ben Armstrong of Netherworld. We get some insight on what to expect from this new show which offers the general public an opportunity to see and buy from some of the best haunt vendors in the business, as well as attend educational seminars to help the get their haunt on. This, combined with the Zombie Army and Spooky Empire is shaping up to be must see event.

Badger has more Transworld coverage as he talks about Zombie Lazer Tag, and almost get scared by cigarette girl Nez Wilburn, as she shows off some scare tools from Iron Kingdom.

Storm continues his rants, in a Haunt Minute while the Unknown Scare-Actor reminisces fears and the Haunt Rocker spins tunes from Black Cat Attack, Eerie Von, and Wednesday 13.

Rounding out the show is Deadline News, and the start of our Birthday Wishes as the Big Scary Show celebrates its first anniversary this month.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

